# That was fun! What's next?



## tolisamarie (Jan 23, 2018)

When is the next update coming? The one that allows us to customize our campsites, dress our villagers, put out two carpets, etc.?

The winter sports items are great, but it was way too quick! I'm ready for more!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 24, 2018)

Yep! I'm waiting, too! I just need to craft my second skating rink, which should happen today.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm enjoying the break the last event was pretty taxing!!❄❄❄


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 24, 2018)

What a great setup you made with your stuff tolismarie!!  You are so much better at arranging your stuff than I am!


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 24, 2018)

I love your setup! I'm only using one rink but I crafted one extra one to have on hand  

After the Flower Safari, I'm glad the snowflakes were a little easier and quick to complete... I wish there were a few more wintery things... but ah well


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 24, 2018)

Urchinia said:


> I love your setup! I'm only using one rink but I crafted one extra one to have on hand
> 
> After the Flower Safari, I'm glad the snowflakes were a little easier and quick to complete... I wish there were a few more wintery things... but ah well



I hope next year we get an ice rink amenity. Wouldn't that be cute, with several campers out on the ice?


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 24, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> I'm enjoying the break the last event was pretty taxing!!❄❄❄



Same, I'm still playing daily, but not nearly as much as I was playing during the Rover Event, and let me tell you it has been very nice.


----------



## joelmm (Jan 24, 2018)

I hope they let us rest a couple of weeks until the new event


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 24, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> What a great setup you made with your stuff tolismarie!!  You are so much better at arranging your stuff than I am!



Thank you. I think I'll keep it this way for a while before I settle on a springtime design.


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah, I want more as well! I finished crafting all the items between 2 and a half days and I want more stuff now. The main feature I really want is to put two carpets. The second block of land I have is so plain and needs a carpet to spice up the colour!

Edit: I think the event is ending in 6 days from now, so maybe after the 6 days have finished then we will have another event?


----------

